# Le Morne Blanc



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello All 

I'd like to show you one of my tanks: Le morne Blanc

60x30x35

Fish: Nannostomus marginatus-otocinclus-boraras
and a lot of red cherry shrimp and amano shrimp

Here are the pics:

Left side:










Right side:










Central part:










The whole tank:



















And one nannostomus










Your comments are welcome 

Thanks

Bye

Dimitri


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

That's a beutiful one, Dimitri!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dimitri,

I see you are one of our newer members......welcome to APC!

That is a very nice looking aquarium. I like the use of red and the open space setting off the planted area. The rock is nice but looks "lonely", possibly a group of 3 would add more impact. Also a lot of the leaves are about the same and size shape, a larger leaf plant or two might add additional visual interest.


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

@Simwiz: Thank you a lot

@Roy: Thanks for your comments and your advice. 

Regarding to the rocks, you're right, but in fact, there are 3 rocks but we can't see them anymore. I let the plants grow in front of them. 

You can see a big one just behind the echinodorus tenellus, in the middle of the tank. I have to put it up. And I'm going to try to put some other as you said.

Same thing with the plants, I'll think about it 

I'll put some pics later with the change.

Many thanks

See you

Dimitri


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

CinOrtceLe said:


> Regarding to the rocks, you're right, but in fact, there are 3 rocks but we can't see them anymore. I let the plants grow in front of them.Dimitri


LOL, I've had stones and driftwood "disappear" from time to time as well! -Roy


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I love all the liverworts! What's the green stem plant in the front center? The way you have it creeping across the front of the tank looks good. I agree with Roy, the new mod (congrats to him), and also think that if you removed the floating Riccia and put a sword plant in the dark area below it, that might make the tank a little more interesting, in terms of leaf shape. Besides that, your use of stem plants is great.


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello all 

Thanks Peter for your comments 

The plant you are talking about is hemianthus micranthemoides.

In the following pics, I had removed the riccia which was here just for the fish, they like to be under 

So, thanks to your advice, thanks Roy, I add a rock, and I put my big rock up (in the middle)

I added sand too.

In fact, I wanted to show you more pics, but as I was shooting the tank, my camera cut off, no more battery.... so I'll put better pics later.

Ok, here are 3 pics:

Left side:










Right side:










The whole tank:










You comments and advice are welcome.

Many thanks,

Dimitri


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow this tank is outstanding I really like the look of this and how healthy it is too good job


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot Arawanaman ! 

Some details of the tank:




























See you

Dimitri


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

I love it great scape.


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Many Thanks Tetrasforest !

Some new pics:





































See you

Dimitri


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello all !

Just to show you some pics of my new inhabitants.

Poecilia wingei




























I'm really happy about them.

They were bring by a friend of mine directly from Patos in Venezuela.

Very nice fish, I still have not shooted them all, they are too speed.

See you

Dimitri


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I really like how you worked from the center of the tank. It reminds me of a coral reef arrangement. I rather like the riccia to the left. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful very healthy tank! Also, I love the new fish - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice looking plants!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

flawless plants!and fishies :]


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

*54L nouvelle version !*

Hello all,

Long time I haven't given news 

So I'd like to show you the new version of my tank.

It was started at the beginning of september

I think I will change it soon 

Here is the pic:










See you

Bye
Dimitri


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Great work , CinOrtcele
Bon Travail .
saludos


----------



## CinOrtceLe (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot Diego 

Muchas gracias !

See you soon,

Dimitri


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

